

How Ridiculous Is It That Apple Maps Redirect To Google Maps On The Web? - uladzislau
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/22/mapsception/

======
loodno
Why does Apple Maps redirect to Google maps on the web? Maybe it has something
to do with the fact that there is no Apple Maps website? Where do you think it
should redirect?

Also, what does womp mean?

------
benologist
Almost as ridiculous as the number of puff pieces AOL has spewed out about
Apple Maps!

